# Caravan Club Ferry prices Beware!!!!!



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have just booked via The CC for Dover Dunkerque in December for £84.00 return with Norfolkline through CC website.

I then (stupidly) checked the Norfolkline website for the exact same crossing to find out it is £71.00 direct for same journey.

My Caravan Club members benefit was an increase of £13.00 oh great!!

I phoned the CC to be told we are sorry there is nothing we can do.

I guess I thought fares obtained with members privileges would have been cheaper, how silly of me!

happy days, all beware and shop around


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C&CC*

I always use the C&CC for ferries now. Only found out a year after being members.

C&CC Are never more expensive (Always have the direct price in a seperate window).

With P&O, we tend to save about 8-10% but on one occasion when I called C&CC they saved me 50% by booking as a package.

TM


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Silly sideways86, did you actually think that the CC was run for the benefit of the members? 

IMHO with any large organisation (union, government, learned institution etc) the first, but unnounced goal is to look after the persons in charge and full time officials. The poor punters who pay the salaries like you and me come a long way down the list of priorities.

I think it is a very poor show that the CC did not offer an apology or offer to give you a re-fund of the difference that could have been taken out of their mark-up.

As a CC member I am going to reconsider my membership at my next renewal, for this and other reasons. The sites are now becoming very expensive and the booking system stops me using the sites as I would wish.

Sorry to ramble, but I am not a happy member of the CC. 
rogerandveronica


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cc & C&CC*

I don't like the CC and not keen on C&CC, we only use their sites about once a year.

I only keep up with the membership as booking ferries that we use a lot saves more than the annual fee.

TM


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Do what I and many others on here do, and save your Tesco vouchers and use the Tunnel. You may not be going direct to Dunkirk, but you are only a 20 min ish drive further away, and if you travel late evening you can park up at any of the aires along the coast and be nice and fresh the following day to continue your jouney 

Just a thought

Pete


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

The CC say there is nothing they can do....

This is nonsense they should contact Norfolk line and get them to refund the difference.

Norfolk Line have presumably come to an arrangement with the CC on the basis that they would get more business and can therefore offer the CC a discount which the CC pass on to its members after taking a cut themselves no doubt.

If you have the time and inclination I would follow this through with a higher authority at the CC. They should not get away with this arrogant attitude.

Good luck
David


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Have checked out CC prices for P&O Dover-Calais crossing for past 6 years and they were more expensive than booking direct with P&O every time. 8O 



Trevor


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Senior Management of the CC seem to have the best shrugging shoulders routine ever encountered.

It is NEVER their fault, always someone else's or "there is no demand for it", "very few people have had that problem", "I will look into it and (not) get back to you", "you must have misunderstood what was said", "it is a service to our members who like it that way"

There was thread recently about a "discussion" that one MHF subscriber had with a leading BigWig at the CC (at the recent National Show), and from their report he was not willing to concede any points at all. 8O 

We have been members of the CC for 30 years but the service seems to be getting worse every year IMO. Probably my mistake for thinking I could expect a SERVICE  :roll: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

as a 25 year cc member i only use a small number of sites. Cl`s offer great value.

Do remember the club is a profit making business.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't you cancel and re-book? surely the "through the club tickets" are refundable ones, whereas the book direct ones may not be.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stopped using "Club benefits" years ago. Cheaper not to book in bulk.
Gerry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

DTP I am not a 25yr member and yes I like their campsites bit I don't like paying more because The caravan club negotiated special rates!!!!!

Stupid me thought they would be preferential rates on the total business etc

NOT INCREASED RATES LOOK AT THE THEME, THEY ARE AND WILL LOOSE MEMBERS.

If anybody knows the main man I will gladly escalate this to him on behalf of the membership

I only run a 68 million business may be expectations are too unrealistic

Got a recognised body and deal on behalf of the members, sounds like a revolution


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> I only run a 68 million business may be expectations are too unrealistic


Unfortunately, failed to sign up to the spellcheck and grammar check.
Hate people who quote worth as though it makes them better than the rest of us.
Gerry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I didnt realise we needed to be cambridge graduates to post on here, I apologise about the importance bit, however I wasnt saying it for affect.


Facts are facts we all work hard and enjoy our well earned freedom and expect the CC to get us the best deals

I am sorry if you think this is wrong, I will do what many have done and vote with my membership

Thanks


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was a CC member for several years. Both as a tugger and as a Motorhomer,( is there such a word).
I did not renew my membership this year due to the points being mentioned,ie No service to members.

It will take some time for the CC managment to realise that the members are leaving , but they will no doubt blame something else,not the decisions being made by the managers.

tony


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Our ferry was 15% cheaper through the Caravan Club.

Sorry  

I check most of the sites before I confirm a booking.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am also a member of the CC and the C&CC .It's worth the fees just for the CL's and CS's. By the way I booked Norfolk Line direct for travel next January and returning in March and paid £38 return for my 7m van. The CC quote was much more.

Keith


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

tony5677 said:


> I was a CC member for several years. Both as a tugger and as a Motorhomer,( is there such a word).
> I did not renew my membership this year due to the points being mentioned,ie No service to members.
> 
> It will take some time for the CC managment to realise that the members are leaving , but they will no doubt blame something else,not the decisions being made by the managers.
> ...


We did not renew our membership for the same reasons and I realized some time ago not to use the CC to make my ferry bookings .
Gary


----------

